# Likes



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

are they coming back under our posts?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I was about to ask the same question. I have people liking my posts and I feel rude that I can't like others. It states in the " faq " that members have to be here for a month and over 100 posts. Well i'm a day over a month with well over 100 posts and still dont have the like feature, or messages for that matter.

Sorry for hijacking the thread mind :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

You mean likes under each post or your total likes? I read that likes and rep are being merged :confused1:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

total likes I meant under our total posts, I heard they we're being merged I thought this was some time ago?


----------

